# aquascape for red devil



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm about to setup for my first wet pet. A red devil. I currently have a community setup in the 75 that the new guy will be housed in. Obviously all other fish will be re homed. Can you red devil experts help me out with a proper setup for them? More in terms of what they would normally be found around? I currently have pfs as my substrate, but is small natural looking gravel more realistic to their habitat? What type/color rocks? Big piece of driftwood or thin twig like branches? Id really appreciate a push in the right direction! This is my first wet pet and I'd like to get it right the first time! Thanks so much guys


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Do what you want with it, really. He's not going to care about the colour or size of the gravel - he'll just move it around as he sees fit. Decor will eventually get ripped up and float around the tank, or moved to wherever he thinks it should go...and eventually, when it gets big, a 75gal tank is bare minimum so the more space he has,the better anyway. My guys have substrate (black aquarium gravel), and the odd large rock in a corner. Everything else, they pull up.


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for your reply! I just got my little red devil last night...He's adjusting very well so far! What I'm worried about when he gets bigger is if he gets excited or mad our whatever, if he kicks up sand into the filter intakes. That's one main reason I'm considering switching to gravel. The other being that I have been dealing with algae for a while and the only reason I can think of is the sand. I have heard that the silica in the sand can lead to algae. The other thing is how much sand I have, currently it's probably between an inch to inch and a half not more. I wonder if id be better off taking some out and only leaving about half inch? Id just rather straighten this out before he grows into a monster haha


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

I'd recommend only using gravel with big fish like devils, for exactly the reason you stated. While he's little, he'll move the sand around as he sees fit and often they spit it into the filter intake, which can break the filter. When he's bigger, even just a firm swoosh of his tail as he moves across the tank will send the sand flying into the filter. I NEVER use sand for the monters. Always gravel.


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok great thanks! While I do like the look of the sand, I think I will switch to natural looking gravel. If he can't move gravel around because he's small, will it stress him out or anything? You think just a very small layer is best as far as cleaning is concerned?


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

He'll be able to move it no problem. I keep mine about 2" deep and just give it a good vacuum when I do my water changes each week. That's just my personal preference.


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks again, I'm thinking about getting this stuff labeled 3/8 multi colored river rock. I have a 3d rock background that has allot of greens blues and black in it, so this mix would match a little better than the tan and brown mixes I see allot. I think anyway haha


----------

